

Preliminary Findings on Whisper - msh
http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?author=1

======
paraxisi
[http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=4056](http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=4056)
is the direct link to the post

